# [Regular Season Game 47] Houston Rockets vs. Philadelphia 76ers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(28-18)/(21-22)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, January 28, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Miller / Green / Iguodala / Young / Dalembert*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets got two former All-Stars back from injury over the weekend, but that didn't stop them from blowing a late lead in their last game. They hope the return of Yao Ming goes a little more smoothly.
> 
> Yao could come back from a two-game absence and play alongside teammates Tracy McGrady and Ron Artest for the first time in nearly a month as the Rockets host the Philadelphia 76ers on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Dear God, please let Yao get back so we can figure out how the heck to work together on the court with a solid rotation. We aren't asking much. Just a healthy run from here through the playoffs. We ask this in the name of the Lord.

Amen


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Artest going to be in this game???

This is a test for the Rockets. We got swept my Philly last year year so hopefully we could get some revenge.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

The Rockets have struggled against the 76ers lately. 
Hopefully,Let last night's game was our Philadelphia Game this season.:worthy:
They will win this game and start a long winning streak.:biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Win or die


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao. Missed. The. Free. Throw.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

adaksfaklgas


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ahh jeez


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

hmmmmm...........................


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

As of this moment I don't ever want to see Yao coming outside to set picks. I never was a fan of it and won't start being one. Not saying it's Yao or T-Mac's fault, but that was/always been a dumb play call. They had no business being within 15 in the first place.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*****! ****! ****!*

Haven't gone on a rant in a little while so, here it goes.

For once I really can't be angry at TMac for every negative in the box score there are positives from him. 5 steals negates 4 turnovers. Collecting 6 assists negates going 8 for 20 from the field. He basically nets out to 24 points for the game. Props to TMac!

YAO MING, WTF! I am still old school when it comes to the idea that "You can't teach 7'6 with skill." That being said, Yao can't continue to allow guys to just hack away on him without any sort of retaliation. I would rather he foul out of 10 games a season because he lowers his shoulder on a guy or slams a guy to the ground than continue to play this passive style.

Luis Scola is the best and most consistent player on this team. YES, I do mean to say he is better than TMac, Artest, and Yao. He is our core, he is the guy we should build this team around. Houston should trade for all of the Argentine and Spanish NBA players and we would win a championship.

I could go on but, I'm sure no one wants to read much of what I have already said because there is nothing new here. This excuse of injuries and not being able to play together is starting to fizzle. This team as it is will be luck to make it out of the first round of the playoffs.

I would make the agrument that Yao, Scola, and Landry are the only untradeables on this team. Trade Deadline is coming up. Stand pat or make a BIG SPLASH???

*****! ****! ****!* :azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I really don't like our fourth quarter melt down. I can't believe it's happening again. This is going to be very bad if nothing is being done.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

T-Mac has been good since he came back. I'm not knocking him on anything here. Artest has been awful the past 2 games, and Yao was being a cup of melted yogurt last night. He is what he is(incredibly skilled but equally soft) and that will never change, so I've given up hope on that.

I need to see better offense, especially in the 4th. I need to see easy looks. It continuously seems like a herculean task just to get a decent look(much less convert). Too many blown layups. Too many of our shots blocked.

It looks like someone stole our defense during xmas, cause that was the last time I seen it. Teams routinely shoot 50%+(especially in the 1st half) and by the time it seems to level off, they start making low percentage shots(Iggy's contested jumpers last night).



> Luis Scola is the best and most consistent player on this team. YES, I do mean to say he is better than TMac, Artest, and Yao. He is our core, he is the guy we should build this team around. Houston should trade for all of the Argentine and Spanish NBA players and we would win a championship.


Going a lil too far. Most consistent - maybe. But the best is stretching it.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> ****! ****! ****!


Hey, that was not cursing. That was the name of a French clothing company! eace:

*F*rench *C*onnection *UK*
http://www.fcuk.com/us/


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Hey, that was not cursing. That was the name of a French clothing company! eace:
> 
> *F*rench *C*onnection *UK*
> http://www.fcuk.com/us/


:laugh: OK...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I loved seeing t-mac play the way he did in this game. He was aggressive and looked like the old mac. I didnt see the rest of the game though. Was he still playing the same way after he tweaked his knee?


----------

